# Need help deciding?



## cporter03 (Sep 4, 2007)

Need help deciding wich bow to buy tomorrow? Bowtec 82nd Airborne or
Mathews Reezen 6.5 ? Any input on either bow?


----------



## bowmeyer1 (Sep 8, 2008)

i am nobody but this sight is about opinions...so.......why would anybody want to shoot "any bow" that did not have at least a 7" brace height? i just dont get it.


----------



## MathewsMan84 (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't buy a Reezen, I have shot Mathews Bows for almost 8 years now, went to the shop to buy the new Reezen but i always shoot them before i buy... i shot it and hated it !! it has the worst vibration in the bow. its fast but Mathews took a step backwards this year!! So i shot about 10 other bows from PSE, Hoyt, BowTech, Diamond, and Bear. I ended up leaving ordering a new BowTech Admiral. You won't be disappointed with the BowTech!


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Do yourself one more test. Shoot the Hoyt AlfaMax.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i do not know about the bowtech bow but the reezen is not what mathews typically puts on the market...yes its fast yes its accurate...i was at my local shop today and shot that thing and it vibrates like a weed eater after the shot.....shoot the reezen for yourself if you dont believe me.....


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

iawoody2 said:


> Do yourself one more test. Shoot the Hoyt AlfaMax.


i have herd nothing but great things about the alpha max


----------



## bbyers1111 (Mar 2, 2009)

I shot several bows including the Alphamax and it was by far my least favorite. bow is heavy an draw cycle did not seem as smooth as most of the other bows. Sorry to post the first bad review of the Alphamax. Just my opinion.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

cporter03 said:


> Need help deciding wich bow to buy tomorrow? Bowtec 82nd Airborne or
> Mathews Reezen 6.5 ? Any input on either bow?


He didnt ask about an Alphamax he gave 2 choices and no one actually answered his question. You guys havent helped him at all.

I have shot the Reezen 6.5 and 7.0. I also own an 82nd Airborne. I shot the Reezen's when they came out last fall and I didnt like them. They had a lot of vibration but I just shot an "updated" one with the Harmonic Stabilizer, which replaces the lower Harmonic Dampner, and it no longer had any hand shock. I preferred the Reezen 6.5 over the 7.0. I dont know why but I just shot it better. I did notice that they are both top heavy in a way that the bow wants to fall forward after the shot. Both bows are smokin' fast for single cam bows. The draw cycle on the Reezen isnt smooth when compared to other single cam bows but look at the lower cam it isnt exactly round.

Now for the 82nd. This bow is AWESOME! I shot paper league with it and I am currently shooting 3D league with it and I dont even notice that it has a 
6" brace height. It holds very solid at full draw. It is very accurate. It is very fast and quiet. It is lightweight for a 36" ATA bow and it has no noticeable vibration. The draw cycle at 60lbs feels like my Admiral at 73lbs. It doesnt draw as smooth as most dual cam bows. I had trouble getting a Fallaway rest that was dropping out of the way fast enough. I was having to shoot a whisker biscuit with Fat Shafts and I didnt like it. I heard about Limb Driver arrow rests on here so I bought one and I love it. Very easy to set up and very simple to tune. 

I hope this helps you out more than the last few posts.

I dont think you could go wrong with the Reezen or the 82nd. Either bow would be an excellent choice for a "speed bow".


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*82nd airborne*

Im anti Blowtech but I do have to say if given the choice between the two bows u stated I would chose the 82nd airborne. Ive shot both and agree mathews took a step back with the production of the reezen although I shot only 7.0 model when i did didnt even want to shoot 6.5 model. As for the 82nd airborne shot it and i must say for a blowtech speed bow its pretty darn smooth and quiet. Also shot Truth 2, Alphamax 32, Firecat Pro X, and X-Force, all a few weeks ago I to was in market for a new bow and as you can see im waitin on my Firecat Pro X you cant beat the specs, price, or customer service of martin and god willing il be holdin it the end of this week. Hope I helped a little bit and as I said if ur set on those 2 get the 82nd airborne.


----------

